# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > प्रोग्रामिंग लेंग्वेज >  आइये और मेंरे साथ सीखिए ऍम एस एक्सल

## pink pon

*मित्रों ये मेंरा पहला सूत्र है क्रप्या मेंरा उतशाह बडआते रहे 

ये सूत्र मेंने पहले क्या केसे करे पर गलती से डल गया था इसीलिए डीओबरा यंह पेश है 
कोई भी गलती हो तो माफ करे 



*

----------


## deshpremi

आगे बढाओ मित्र

----------


## pink pon

speed kam hai aur mere hindi font thik kaam nahi kar rahe me puri kosis kar raha hun jaldi jaldi pos karne ki

----------


## Rajeev

मित्र ये आपने क्या कर दिया नियामक जी तो उस सूत्र को संचालित करके इस विभाग में स्थान्तरित कर देते।
फिर आपने नए सूत्र का निर्माण क्यों कर दिया।

----------


## pink pon

1.1.Introduction  
1.1.1.	 Start Excel from the Start Menu  
1.1.2.	Create a program shortcut from the Start menu to the desktop for Excel  
1.1.3.	Arrange or Switch Between Windows 
1.1.4.	Compare Windows Side By Side  
1.1.5.	Get command help  
1.1.6.	Using the Help Viewer to Get Answers  
1.1.7.	Search for Help  
1.1.8.	Check Help Connection Status  
1.1.9.	Get Excel Updates on the Web   


1.1.1.Start Excel from the Start Menu   
Click the Start button on the taskbar.         
Point to All Programs.         
Click Microsoft Office.         
Click Microsoft Office Excel 2007.

----------


## pink pon

1.1.2.Create a program shortcut from the Start menu to the desktop for Excel 




 Click the Start menu. 
Point to All Programs. 
Then click Microsoft Office. 
Then right-click Microsoft Office Excel 2007 and point to Send To. 
And then click Desktop (Create Shortcut).

----------


## pink pon

me picture insert nahi kar paa raha hun kya karun

----------


## pink pon

The *new* shortcut icon is added to desktop

----------


## pink pon

1.1.3.Arrange or Switch Between Windows 




Click the View tab. Click Switch Windows, and then click the workbook name you want.

----------


## pink pon

1.1.4.Compare Windows Side By Side 




Click the View tab. 
           Click View Side By Side to compare two worksheets vertically.

----------


## pink pon

To enable Synchronous Scrolling turn on View Side By Side. 
           Click Synchronous Scrolling to synchronize the scrolling of two documents.

----------


## pink pon

To enable Reset Window turn on View Side By Side. 
           Click Reset Window to reset the window position.

----------


## pink pon

1.1.5.Get command help 




*If* you're not sure what a button does, point to it to display a ScreenTip

----------


## pink pon

*If* the ScreenTip includes Press F1 *for* more help, press F1 *for* more help.

----------


## pink pon

1.1.6.Using the Help Viewer to Get Answers 




Click the Help button on the Ribbon.



Click a Help category on the home page, and then click a topic.

----------


## pink pon

click a topic

----------


## pink pon

*chapter 2 editing

*2.1 create workbook

  2.1.1 - start a blank workbook within excel 
  2.1.2 - create a workbook within a template

----------


## pink pon

2.1.1.Start a Blank Workbook Within Excel 




Click the Office button, and then click New.


The New Workbook dialog box appears.

----------


## pink pon

click create 
A *new* blank workbook appears in the Excel window.

----------


## pink pon

2.1.2.Create a Workbook with a Template 




Click the Office button, and then click New.


Click Installed templates.

Click Create or Download.

----------


## pink pon

koi mujhe batayega ki ek saath ek hi baar me text aur photo bahut saare kese dalte hai yanha par kuch truti bata raha hai

----------


## nitin9935

मित्र आपने एक अच्छे और उपयोगी सूत्र का निर्माण किया है परन्तु इसके अंग्रेजी में होने के कारण इसकी उपयोगिता थोड़ी कम हो गयी है 

अगर आप ऊपर दिए कमांड को हिंदी में वर्णन करेंगे तो और अच्छा होगा

----------


## pink pon

> मित्र आपने एक अच्छे और उपयोगी सूत्र का निर्माण किया है परन्तु इसके अंग्रेजी में होने के कारण इसकी उपयोगिता थोड़ी कम हो गयी है 
> 
> अगर आप ऊपर दिए कमांड को हिंदी में वर्णन करेंगे तो और अच्छा होगा


डीहन्यावाद मित्र पर अभी मेंरे कओम्पुतेर में हिंदइ फॉण्ट काम नहीं कर रहे सही से इसीलिए बहुत डीइक्कत आ रही है

----------


## pink pon

2.2.Workbook Open
2.2.1.Open a Workbook from the Excel Window
2.2.2.Open a Recently Opened Workbook
2.2.3.Pin/Unpin a workbook
2.2.4.Change the number of recently opened files that appear on the Office menu
2.2.5.Change the default file location of the Open dialog box

----------


## pink pon

2.2.1.Open a Workbook from the Excel Window 




Click the Office button, and then click Open
Attachment 449333

----------


## jai 123

हिँदी शब्दो का प्रयोग करेगे तो बडी कृपा होगी आप की 
धन्यवाद

----------


## Rajeev

> मित्र आपने एक अच्छे और उपयोगी सूत्र का निर्माण किया है परन्तु इसके अंग्रेजी में होने के कारण इसकी उपयोगिता थोड़ी कम हो गयी है 
> 
> अगर आप ऊपर दिए कमांड को हिंदी में वर्णन करेंगे तो और अच्छा होगा





> हिँदी शब्दो का प्रयोग करेगे तो बडी कृपा होगी आप की 
> धन्यवाद


मेरी भी यही राय है।

----------


## inder123in

मित्र सूत्र के लिए बधाई 

मेरी एक समस्या है जब मे अपनी ऑफिस की साइट से कोई फ़ाइल अपने कम्पुटर मे लोड करता हु तो कुछ नाम जो डबल डबल हो जाते है उन्हे रोकने का एक्सेल मे क्या कोई तरीका है 

मतलब जब मे कोई फ़ाइल कॉपी करके पेस्ट करू तो कोई भी नाम जो उस फ़ाइल मे यदि दो बार है तो बह सिर्फ एक ही बार पेस्ट हो

----------


## pink pon

मेंरी समस्या का समदहाँ हो गआ है अब से हिंडीइ में ही लिखूंगा

----------


## pink pon

> मित्र सूत्र के लिए बधाई 
> 
> मेरी एक समस्या है जब मे अपनी ऑफिस की साइट से कोई फ़ाइल अपने कम्पुटर मे लोड करता हु तो कुछ नाम जो डबल डबल हो जाते है उन्हे रोकने का एक्सेल मे क्या कोई तरीका है 
> 
> मतलब जब मे कोई फ़ाइल कॉपी करके पेस्ट करू तो कोई भी नाम जो उस फ़ाइल मे यदि दो बार है तो बह सिर्फ एक ही बार पेस्ट हो


१ पहली विधि - डाटा रिबन में जा कर filtar and  sort  में अडवांस आप्शन पे क्लिक करे 


फिर आप्शन Copy to another लोकेशन में उस शेल का नाम दाल दे janha दुप्लिकाते डाटा कओपी होंन  है

----------


## pink pon

Originally Posted by *inder123in*  
 				मित्र सूत्र के लिए बधाई
२ विधि - *Remove Duplicates आप्शन का प्रयोग करे 
डाटा रिबन में होता है 
इसका प्रयोग अपनी समजदारी से ही करे 
*

----------


## nitin9935

मित्र मुझे pivot table का तरीका एक बार बताएँगे

----------

